# Fanmade Living Saint WIP



## Brushie (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm a bit nervous to post something as everyone here is so talented! 

This is a very early WIP of one of my favourite RP characters, the "Quiet Saint" Evangeline.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like it, you got some skill there pal.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Very art nouveaux.
Not the sort of influence I typically expect to see in 40K fan art.


----------



## Brushie (Aug 12, 2015)

*Updates!*

Figured I'd update with how the sketch is going for shiggles.

The weird lumpy thing in her hands is eventually going to be a filigree carved mirror. Haven't had enough coffee to deal with that yet.

Once I've finished up this bit i'll go onto adding the servo skulls and cherubs!


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I wanna know what legion she belongs to!


----------



## Brushie (Aug 12, 2015)

Captain_Loken said:


> I wanna know what legion she belongs to!


She currently belongs to my Fiance's fan Legion the Exemplars (Name subject to change as it's already taken annoyingly). Started her new life as a rescued squire to a brother sergeant.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Is that a part of a chapter? Or is the Exemplar just basically a whole new kind of Army? When you say "Living Saint" I think Sisters of Battle. 

That would be a cool idea for the Sisters of Battle.


----------



## Brushie (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, the Exemplars are meant to be a chapter, sorry. Duh, I'm apparently not awake today it seems.

And yeah I know, I think of battle sisters too- let's put it this way, her position has been tweaked a bit to fit the RP we're running; she started serving a chapter, and through various events and circumstances has been sainted.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A belt with grenades and bolt pistol would finish that off nicely


----------



## Brushie (Aug 12, 2015)

Oldman78 said:


> A belt with grenades and bolt pistol would finish that off nicely


Haha she does have an alternate costume which is her armour and equipment, i'll be sure to post that soon!


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brushie said:


> Yeah, the Exemplars are meant to be a chapter, sorry. Duh, I'm apparently not awake today it seems.
> 
> And yeah I know, I think of battle sisters too- let's put it this way, her position has been tweaked a bit to fit the RP we're running; she started serving a chapter, and through various events and circumstances has been sainted.


Sounds like a lot of fun! 

It looks pretty awesome, btw


----------



## Brushie (Aug 12, 2015)

Captain_Loken said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> It looks pretty awesome, btw


Thank you, I'm glad you like it. If you ever wanna know more about her or any of my other 40K characters gimme a yell and i'll dredge their info up


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, I have been thinking about doing some more writing outside the realm of fantasy and chaos stuff. I am currently working on a project right now, which is the link in my signature, but afterwards I am looking to do something new to open my horizons.

I would love to do something using the Sisters of Battle, and she is an awesome inspiration, but I wouldn't use her likeness without your permission of course. Though, I am currently looking for a partner for a more serious project. Do you have any interest in creative writing?


----------



## Brushie (Aug 12, 2015)

Ooh, I'll take a look at said project; and feel free to use Evangeline in whatever you like, as long as you tell me you're doing it and sling me a bit o' credit for the artwork. 
Same goes for everybody really as she's currently only used in a private, small-scale RP- so it'd be nice to see her around if she's a source of inspiration for anyone.

I do indeed have a massive interest in creative writing! I can't really say i'm the best at it, but i'm practicing all the time in RP groups and the like.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brushie said:


> Ooh, I'll take a look at said project; and feel free to use Evangeline in whatever you like, as long as you tell me you're doing it and sling me a bit o' credit for the artwork.
> Same goes for everybody really as she's currently only used in a private, small-scale RP- so it'd be nice to see her around if she's a source of inspiration for anyone.
> 
> I do indeed have a massive interest in creative writing! I can't really say i'm the best at it, but i'm practicing all the time in RP groups and the like.


Awesome! Would you mind shooting me a message with a little background info and anything else you may like to add, like personality, and the like. On your character, that is. 

Also, I would love to see any of your writing if you have saved anything.


----------

